# Is it just my local?



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

The owner of the EC I am working for will be retiring soon and the company will close down. The thing about this company is that they also automation and controls as opposed to just new construction. I am a first year apprentice and I was told its a shame that I hadn't come along sooner so that I could have learned more about motors and controls because they are one of the last EC's that do this kind of work and are a part of the local. I am in North Carolina and they say the union isn't as strong here as it in in other places. I was wondering if there were locals that have diverse EC's affiliated with them unlike down here.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The union has tried to get their hands in down here but they have not been very successful. Certainly there are other contractors around Charlotte who do control work. Look for some of the larger companies but I am afraid they may not be union so pay scale would not be as good.


----------



## Melissa92 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, I can't go anywhere for the moment because I am an apprentice, but I am looking forward to my 3rd year because for that whole year that subject is what we study, but I am disappointed about the fact that I may not be able to apply it anywhere. When I worked at a manufacturing plant as a part of the maintenance personnel I met a PLC programmer that had his own business, really knew his stuff, I was impressed. I am shooting for getting an associates in EE later down the road. I've heard that is a tough degree to obtain I'll give it a try. I just know I couldn't do lights and receptacles forever. Why is it that some EC's do not want to be union?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

It must just be your local


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you mind working on the road a lot? Several control companies in NC, good pay too but there all (most) non union. I got on with a control company for a while and they paid a much higher scale that regular new construction companies. 

If your interested, Lyn Rai, Tarheel Controls, ControLogic, Mcarter Electric, White Electric (Union company),....That's all that come to mind now. 2 seconds on Google will probably give you twice as many names. Good luck.


----------



## arom0024 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sad to hear hope tit works out for you.


----------

